# Ohio Beekeeping Classes (Knox County Beekeepers)



## Jeff G (May 12, 2010)

We still have room available for the Advanced Class March 14th, 2015

Here is the agenda:
9:00 to 9:05 Introduction Jeff Gabric
Beekeeping: “Know the Rules and Learn the Art”
9:05 to 9:45 Honey Bee Biology Sarah Gabric
9:45 to 10:15	Hive Inspections Richard Shoots

10:15 to 10:30	Break

10:30 to 10:45 Swarm Prevention Richard Shoots
10:45 to 11:00 Feeding Bees Jeff Gabric
11:00 to 11:30	Making Increases Richard Shoots
11:30 to 12:00 Honeybee Diseases and Pests Jeff Gabric 

12:00 to 1:00 Lunch

1:00 to 1:30	Preparing for Overwinter Jeff Gabric
1:30 to 1:45	Merging Hives Richard Shoots
1:45 to 2:15	The All-Mighty Queen Jeff Gabric
2:15 to 2:30 Dealing with Laying Workers Jeff Gabric
2:30 to 2:45	Honey Production & Management Richard Shoots


----------

